# Propping 40 hp E-tec



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I have a loaded SUV 17 with 15p Viper SS.  WOT @5750 rpm and 32mph.  Hole shot okay.  Lowering the engine on the jackplate by an inch and adding a Bob's Machine shop plate within the month.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

Is your jackplate manual? Where is the cavatation plate on the transom? Is the E-tec limit at 6K rpm? Thanks


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Jack plate is not manual. 17lb 4.5" setback Jacked Up, no longer doing business. Cavitation plate is 4" above hull at lowest point on jack plate travel. You want to be b/w 5500 and 6000 rpms on the etec.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you run a temp gauge or water pressure gauge, or trim tabs? Thanks, it all helps.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Lowrance I-Command digital gauge for oil temp.  No water pressure sensor hooked up.  I have Lenco trim tabs, and am very happy that I do.


----------

